# Update first?



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Literally just bought my Nexus 7 from Staples. Online it said out of stock but want to go in and make sure it was a suitable tablet for me. I asked them if they had any in stock and they said they did so i bought it. So far I love it. I just got the ota update for 4.1.1 I think or whatever it is. My question is, should I take the update then unlock and root? Or should I unlock, root then Temp unroot and accept ota?


----------



## mrchambo (Jun 24, 2011)

My suggestion is to take the update before you root.

MrC


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Update, then unlock and root.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

mrchambo said:


> Update, then unlock and root.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


this^


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

padraic said:


> Update, then unlock and root.


This

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

What if I'm unlocked but not rooted? Can I still take the update?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

v36sedan said:


> What if I'm unlocked but not rooted? Can I still take the update?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I would root then flash a 4.1.1 ROM 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Update then do whatever it is you plan. Honestly the stock ROM sucks compared to the other ROMs that are out there. Just flashing a kernel doesn't cut it.


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

I plan to flash a ROM. Can't get the Mac toolkit to flash cwm though

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

robfromga said:


> Update then do whatever it is you plan. Honestly the stock ROM sucks compared to the other ROMs that are out there. Just flashing a kernel doesn't cut it.


I've been unlocked, rooted, and stock since day one. But I keep thinking about a ROM. I have BAMF on my Nexus phone. Any special recommendations on a ROM for the Nexus 7? I was considering either AOKP or PA.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

